# Sink Seal For Swift Sundance 590 RS on a 06 plate



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi wonder if you can help me, i am looking for the above sink seal, as mine is beginning to perish, i am having difficulty finding one, or should i say someone has told me they are a staggering £53 to buy, can you help at all please


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This is already an open topic

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136566.html

so further discussion should probably be kept together

Cheers

Dave

site hepler note - refer to other thread, this one closed to avoid confusion


----------

